# Help - My Dog has eaten chewing gum



## Claire K (Aug 24, 2009)

Can anyone help me please - My springer spaniel is 4 years old and has just eaten approx 4 pieces of trident soft chewing gum containing xylitol. Can anyone advise what to do please ??


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

Claire K said:


> Can anyone help me please - My springer spaniel is 4 years old and has just eaten approx 4 pieces of trident soft chewing gum containing xylitol. Can anyone advise what to do please ??


not to sure on this one as its gum but i would imagin it would come out he other end. yes do call a vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Call your vet - they should be able to work whether it is a dangerous amount from the amount eaten and your dog's weight.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

How did you get on with the vet?


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope your dog is okay, someone on another forum I'm a member of posted about xylitol in chewing gum a wee while ago, it can seemingly take less than 30 mins for a dog to have a reaction to it. I'd never heard of it before then.

Terri


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Call your vet! Xyitol is incredibly toxic!


----------



## Claire K (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone - decided to call vet shortly after posting on here last night as was very worried and they called the pet poison centre who calculated how much of the Xylitol toxin the 3 pieces of chewing gum contains and compared this to the size/weight of Rosie and advised that it was too little of the toxin to do her any harm !!!!!!!!!!! What a relief!!!!!

Apparently, any replacement sugar (ie sweetner) can harm dogs so at least i learnt something too.

Had it of had any effect on her, the vet said that her blood sugar levels would have dropped within half hour and she would have fallen into a deep sleep. We had to keep her fed throughout the night just in case she got weak and monitor her poos !! They are very green today (excuse the details) but the vet said this is due to the toxin coming through her.

She is eating and drinking fine - we just have to keep her monitored for upto 72 hours until it has all gone through her.

Thanks so much to everyone for their help.

Claire x


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice one 

Terri


----------



## Claire K (Aug 24, 2009)

Back tracking to my last post above - my dog has had an accident on the carpet (wee) and when i went to soak it up, the kitchen tissue looks slightly pink in colour. Not sure if this has come from the dog or whether it is something from the carpet as my carpet is a terracotta colour although i have never noticed it before when she has had an accident ??

Not sure what to do now !!


----------

